# Climate Control Fan Speed only works on High



## SEQUOIA (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello,

I have a 2002 Nissian Frontier crewcab v6 and just recently the fan speed will only operate on full. I have tried the settings in the A/C Heat and fresh air mode but get the same results. I was hoping that I could remove the fan switch and swap it out with a new switch but I do not know if I have to replace the entire climate control or just the switch. On the other hand it may be the fan. Can anyone point me to instructions on how to remove the plastic case around the radio and climate controls. Any assistance would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DreSEL (Aug 28, 2003)

SEQUOIA said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 2002 Nissian Frontier crewcab v6 and just recently the fan speed will only operate on full. I have tried the settings in the A/C Heat and fresh air mode but get the same results. I was hoping that I could remove the fan switch and swap it out with a new switch but I do not know if I have to replace the entire climate control or just the switch. On the other hand it may be the fan. Can anyone point me to instructions on how to remove the plastic case around the radio and climate controls. Any assistance would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I had the same exact issue with my sentra. It was the blower resistor. Sorry I can't tell you where it is since I don't own a Frontier. But it was $30 from the dealer, and it took me less than 5 minutes to replace it.


----------



## Biggs (May 6, 2004)

I'm having the same problem with my 95 Sentra. Would appreciate if someone could explain where this resistor is located.

Thanks


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

If you can't find an FSM (pahtg20.net?), find where the electrical wires go into the heater box. It should be around there somewhere. Buy one or look at one so you know what to look for before you start.


----------



## mmiller2002 (Sep 29, 2006)

the resistor pack may be in the fan/blower housing. it allows the fan to run at the reduced speeds.


----------

